# The retarded inspector thread



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Post your encounters with idiot inspectors here.

Site specifics: 3 and 1/2 bathroom, 2 story house. 3 hose bibs. Laundry tub.

My words in blue. His words in red.


I just got off the phone with one looking at a repipe we just did. He asks: Not that it's against code or anything but, why did you run the hot trunk line in 3/4" and not 1/2"?

Trying to be non-confrontational and smooth things over:
Well, the homeowner had some concerns over low water pressure so we figured we would go the extra mile and run the cold trunk in 1" and the hot trunk in 3/4".

You need to go back to plumbing school! The smaller the pipe is the greater the pressure is going to be. That 3/4" hot truck line is going to cause the water heater to run out of hot water faster.

Me: :blink:..................................

You should have run the whole hot system in 1/2".

Hmm, I always understood that flow-pressure drops as water velocity goes up. To keep pipe friction losses down you increase the pipe size until your anticipated flow puts your velocity at between 3-6 gpm. Sorta like how it's laid out in the darcy-wiebach and hazen-williams equations.

<mumble mumble muble> Well, I'm goin to go ahead and pass it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When I rough in sinks (lavs, ks, laundry tubs or whatever) I have always used a 2X1.5X1.5 san tee with a 2" cleanout. It might be a little overkill but I am thinking of the repair plumber who may need to snake the drain some day. I had an inspector in Aqua Dulce turn down my rough because he said the waste lines should be 1.50.

I hate combined inspectors but a quick call to the head plumbing inspector in Palmdale had the guy back in his truck and driving the 30-miles back to Aqua Dulce to sign my card. For the rest of the job he signed the card from the curb.

Mark


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing: Wow, this has the potential to be a great thread.........


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

When I lived in St. Louis, we also held Illinois licenses that covered a big part of the bi- state area. Some municipalities wanted purple primer for pvc/ dwv, some demanded clear. So I was working in a municipality I wasn't sure on, so I called the inspector and asked and he said, " you don't need to use any primer". I'm guessing he missed the day that coverd fundementals of the solvent weld at inspector school.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> When I rough in sinks (lavs, ks, laundry tubs or whatever) I have always used a 2X1.5X1.5 san tee with a 2" cleanout. It might be a little overkill but I am thinking of the repair plumber who may need to snake the drain some day. I had an inspector in Aqua Dulce turn down my rough because he said the waste lines should be 1.50.
> 
> I hate combined inspectors but a quick call to the head plumbing inspector in Palmdale had the guy back in his truck and driving the 30-miles back to Aqua Dulce to sign my card. For the rest of the job he signed the card from the curb.
> 
> Mark


we do the same.

One inspector failed us for not putting an IC(micky mouse) clip on the edge of of stud to protect the pipe. This happened multiple times. Christ guy, leave us a note with the green card and we will take care of it.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

a long time ago i did some condos in boca grande florida, the inspector had a tiny pocket level that he put on the lav waste arms, he said, " you need more fall on them waste arms", i pulled out my brand new craftsman torpedo level and showed him they had fall, but he insisted on using his 50 cent tool over mine and made me raise them while he watched 

i had an inspector go around and measure how far back in the walls a few water lines where, if they were closer than 1 1/2" to the edge, he wanted a stud guard, i told him they are using 1" drywall screws, but he said, " well they might use 2" screws", i told him i have never seen drywall hung like that, and the builder jumps in and said, ya 1" screws is what they are going to use.

in the city of Dunedin Florida, they have a special inspector for the sewer lines, after they make you pull the test ball to drain the water, they make you put a croquet ball in the cleanout by the house and make sure it rolls to the cleanout by the curb, holy moly that is dumb LOL 

i'm sure houseplumber has some good ones as well


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Obviously, the problem is in the Fetzer valve...it needs new ball bearings.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Back when a 3" stack was required here I did an addition on an existing house. All drains were installed on one septic system. Slab rough passed with no problems. Tubset was different. Same inspector that did slab inspection asked me where the 3" stack on the new work was. I walked him around to the back half of the house and pointed out to him the 3" stack sticking out the roof on the other bathroom. He began to tell me that the new bath also had to have one so I went to my truck and showed him in the code book where it said each septic or sewer connected to a building shall have at least 1, 3" stack ( or however it was worded).
He walked off quickly changing the subject to the weather. He was so shamed. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I did a big addition at a high school and for the shut off's for the bathrooms I used ball valves and placed them handle down in the hallway. So it's easier for whoever to shut them down if needed. The school inspector said "I cant have the valves upside down". I asked "why". He said "sediment will settle where the gate closes and the valve won't close all the way". I said "they are ball valves". He sat there for a few seconds and said "oh yeah". I said "and you're an inspector?" and he just walked away.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

over on this side Protech we can only catch one fixture on 1/2". Hot or cold. And cold pipe size all depends how many water closets there are. I'm not disagreeing with you, just surprised your inspector said you should have use 1/2 for all hot.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have an inspector here that makes me grade the top of my floor drains. I argue with him on every gr but he is the inspector:furious:
Same inspector called me once and said I had reverse fall on a gr I had done. Story is this. i did 2 gr side by side one went out back to stub and one went out front. he inspected the one out the front first. next day he looked at second gr. Called me and said "This gr had to all be changed" I went over and looked at it. it was all fine. i called him and asked what up. he was in neighborhood and stopped by. he walks up with his pocket level and says it all has back pitch. i said MR INSPECTOR it is draining out back of house see all the fitting directions (while holding his hand like a child). he signed off and never called me on anything again:whistling2:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> When I rough in sinks (lavs, ks, laundry tubs or whatever) I have always used a 2X1.5X1.5 san tee with a 2" cleanout. It might be a little overkill but I am thinking of the repair plumber who may need to snake the drain some day. I had an inspector in Aqua Dulce turn down my rough because he said the waste lines should be 1.50.
> 
> I hate combined inspectors but a quick call to the head plumbing inspector in Palmdale had the guy back in his truck and driving the 30-miles back to Aqua Dulce to sign my card. For the rest of the job he signed the card from the curb.
> 
> Mark


 1/2 The time its used as a wet vent up here anyways, would have to be 2".


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Just finished a Taco Time new start up. Inspector called the office and tells my wife he passed everything but the public w.c's as I hadn't installed installed seats with lids. :blink: He told myt wife I should have known this as it was first year stuff. I never heard of this before so I looked up code and it only requires open front SEAT. No mention of lid. Copied this on the permit notice and faxed to his boss. Havn't heard back from him. Hmmmm.:whistling2:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Inspector was called to do underslab drainage inspection, we had over 300' of pipe in the ground and he went around and checked grade with a 12" level. He was getting more and more mad, finally he came over to the foreman and said..

"Its all wrong, you only have 1/8" grade and minimum grade is 1%."


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Was doing a slab in a sub-division.Looked up and saw plumbing inspector pull up to job across the street. He got out of the car and went up to permit and signed it, then to next house and did the same thing. Never did he go inside and look. Were not my jobs. Think he forgot to sign the cards from a previous trip?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Can't You Use A Scratch Pad Instead Of Primer :thumbup:


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate multi-inspectors they must get a 2 hour course on plumbing code. I like retired plumbers that are inspectors. They know what is important and what is not.In this ares St. Louis County inspectors are the best at what they know.The small municipalities that have their own inspectors are a joke.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

Here in Des Moines we have some realy good and knowllegable inspectors. But in our subburbs they are just leak inspectors (got water on it?) Oh don't miss a nail gaurd but you plumbing could be junk as long as you have nail gaurds on you'll pass.


----------



## braindead (May 29, 2010)

I had an inspector years ago when I was doing 24 detached houses, called him up and asked him to stop by and give me a heads up about what he wanted, we were working on a new code that had been adopted recently.

He pulled up and walked over to me and we shot the shxt for a while and he said he didn't know anything about the new code and if I said it was o.k. it was fine with him.

He handed me 24 inspection stickers and said to stick them on the window when I was done! :blink:


----------



## JA Plumbing (Jun 1, 2010)

*training?*

Had an inspector come out to a tankless install. He said he couldn't pass us because of a new city code that required gas water heaters to be greater that 82% efficient. I took out the manual and showed him that the Rinnai condensing unit was 95% efficient. I showed him on the side of the tankless where it was marked also. I even showed him the yellow energy rating sticker with consumption. He then said "Well it has a bigger gas line so it must use more gas." So I explained to him how a tankless works. He still wouldn't pass it. I had to go down to the city building office and go over the manuals with the supervising inspector. Maybe some of those tax and permit dollars should go towards training these guys so they actually know what they are inspecting.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

braindead said:


> I had an inspector years ago when I was doing 24 detached houses, called him up and asked him to stop by and give me a heads up about what he wanted, we were working on a new code that had been adopted recently.
> 
> He pulled up and walked over to me and we shot the shxt for a while and he said he didn't know anything about the new code and if I said it was o.k. it was fine with him.
> 
> He handed me 24 inspection stickers and said to stick them on the window when I was done! :blink:


I would have thanked him.



JA Plumbing said:


> Had an inspector come out to a tankless install. He said he couldn't pass us because of a new city code that required gas water heaters to be greater that 82% efficient. I took out the manual and showed him that the Rinnai condensing unit was 95% efficient. I showed him on the side of the tankless where it was marked also. I even showed him the yellow energy rating sticker with consumption. He then said "Well it has a bigger gas line so it must use more gas." So I explained to him how a tankless works. He still wouldn't pass it. I had to go down to the city building office and go over the manuals with the supervising inspector. Maybe some of those tax and permit dollars should go towards training these guys so they actually know what they are inspecting.


I would have had to call the guy an idiot then call his boss and asked for him to be fired on the spot.......hopefully he could stick around while I made the call.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

braindead said:


> He handed me 24 inspection stickers and said to stick them on the window when I was done! :blink:


i got one like that hes awsome! if you prove to them over the years that you know your job then they dont even think twice bout passin you...this guy dont even want air test's! i still test the water lines for peace of mind and everyone has a leak once and a while.... youd be a liar to say you dont


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had an inspector tell one of my guys to compact sand.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rex said:


> i got one like that hes awsome! if you prove to them over the years that you know your job then they dont even think twice bout passin you...this guy dont even want air test's! i still test the water lines for peace of mind and everyone has a leak once and a while.... youd be a liar to say you dont


Is he awesome or, just freakin lazy?:whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We had an inspector in a nearby county to turn down a tub-set because we used the plastic backing plate or guard ( that comes with a single handle tub or shower valve) on a fiberglass tub/shower unit. Said he wanted 2x4 blocking back there instead 
Took a lot of persuasion to convince him otherwise.


----------



## aldenphac (Jun 3, 2010)

Most inspectors know very little about plumbing,venting,installation, etc. They have a book, (they don't understand) called a code book and attempt to enforce something they know little about. What's really interesting is they usually try to enforce something another inspector enforces in a different municipality. In some states an inspector must have actual time in the trade area of his inspector's license. That makes a difference in inspections. While other areas do not have any requirements for inspectors, these are jokes. Trust me I know I am an plumbing inspector with over 40 years as a LMP....


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that they are over qualified for the position. I shall now run for presidency.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I had so many run ins with brain dead inspectors.

This one just happen a few months ago.

We were redoing the sewer in the basement of the main fire hall down town.

Upon inspection I had the general contractor, the engineer and a city offical and my workers there.

He says to me how much slope do you have on the pipe and I said a 1/4" per foot.

He then tells me in front of everyone you better not have more than that because I will fail it.

The engineer and I look at each other like WTF....

So I tell the inspector 1/4" is minimum not a maximum, then he starts arguing with me that he is right.

I said what ever and let the engineer deal with it.

Long story short everything was fine.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I had so many run ins with brain dead inspectors.
> 
> This one just happen a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe he misunderstood and thought millimeters, it is Canada ya know.:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Had one here tell me we couldnt co mingle material. PVC in ground C.I on top out. He said the Code stated this, which it did but he forgot to read the next line before he opened his mouth which states
"There shall be no co-mingling of piping material. Unless connected by an approved adapter. No Hub band or flexible couplings.

We used flexiable couplings. We won he lost again....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Had one here tell me we couldnt co mingle material. PVC in ground C.I on top out. He said the Code stated this, which it did but he forgot to read the next line before he opened his mouth which states
> "There shall be no co-mingling of piping material. Unless connected by an approved adapter. No Hub band or flexible couplings.
> 
> We used flexiable couplings. We won he lost again....


 The guy that gives our continuing education and prep classes has said it a thousand times

"Stop reading the code book like an inspector.....":thumbsup:


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> Post your encounters with idiot inspectors here.
> 
> Site specifics: 3 and 1/2 bathroom, 2 story house. 3 hose bibs. Laundry tub.
> 
> ...


smaller pipe would produce a higher pressure, larger would have higher volume


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wrong.



officialvin said:


> smaller pipe would produce a higher pressure, larger would have higher volume


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> Wrong.


 well not totally wrong, But in this instance yes. I didnt think about it too deeply before posting


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I've always understood the pressure is the same no matter the size of the pipe. The difference is volume.


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

Everflow said:


> I've always understood the pressure is the same no matter the size of the pipe. The difference is volume.


 thats what i tell my wife:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Higher flows in smaller pipe produce higher friction loss... :laughing:

I would call that a loss of pressure...:whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Unless you are talking about gases which can change state, pipe size has nothing to do with pressure.

Mark


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure this fits. I had to turn off the gas to a house today. I turned it back on and went to relight the water heater. I noticed it had a black iron nipple coming out of the T&P. I told the homeowner it really should be brass. He installed it himself and it passed inspection, so he thought I was lying. OK. Have a good one dude.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I was replacing a concrete laundry tub in an old house as part of a remodel. The current code in OR requires a backwater valve to be installed on any fixtures that are bellow grade of the nearest manhole. This was not the code when these old houses were built. The old floor drain under the laundry tub is not protected by a backwater valve. The inspector looks at the new tub and says: code requires a backwater valve on that tub, I can't pass this until it's corrected. I say: Yes, right, of course. But in this case the floor drain would be backing up before the laundry tub would. There would have to be 2ft. of sewage in the basement before that valve would close. What's the point? He gives me that blank look and just repeats what he said before. :blink:
I put the ****ing valve in and got the job passed. After the fact I pulled the flapper out of the valve:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

wait till you get an inspector like we had years ago. Had a drip on a 2 inch sweep on a slab rough. He told us to put wax from a setting seal around it. We just looked at him dumbfounded. He was serious. He stood there and watched us daub bees wax on that joint, waited a minute, looked at it again, and signed the card. True story so help me lord.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and then you cut the fitting out and replaced it after he left..........RIGHT?



Plasticman said:


> wait till you get an inspector like we had years ago. Had a drip on a 2 inch sweep on a slab rough. He told us to put wax from a setting seal around it. We just looked at him dumbfounded. He was serious. He stood there and watched us daub bees wax on that joint, waited a minute, looked at it again, and signed the card. True story so help me lord.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

officialvin said:


> well not totally wrong, But in this instance yes. I didnt think about it too deeply before posting


Yes, totally wrong. A reduction in pipe size will produce higher velocity which is usually mistaken for increased pressure. :thumbsup:

I had an inspector fail me on a gas line to a fire place because he said the gas pipe must maintain at least six inches of clearance from the fire place at all times. He had no answer when I asked him to explain to me how a gas log is to be connected when the gas line could not enter the fire box, but he actually stuck with his decision. Well, at least until his boss was called. He doesnt work there anymore.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Also had an inspector fail me on an indirect drain into a floor sink. He said the air gap I left between the pipe and the sink was illegal. He insisted I extend the pipe at least two inches into the floor sink. There was no convincing him he was wrong so I did it then cut it back out later.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

plumbear said:


> Also had an inspector fail me on an indirect drain into a floor sink. He said the air gap I left between the pipe and the sink was illegal. He insisted I extend the pipe at least two inches into the floor sink. There was no convincing him he was wrong so I did it then cut it back out later.


what is a floor sink?:blink:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> what is a floor sink?:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

An indoor sinkhole



AKdaplumba said:


> what is a floor sink?:blink:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech- What county was the inspector from? 

Plumber Jim- Thats a service plumbers dream floor sink! no grates! $$$$


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> what is a floor sink?:blink:


What do they call them in Canada?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumbear said:


> What do they call them in Canada?


 Floor sink eh...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

City of Lakeland



PaulW said:


> Protech- What county was the inspector from?
> 
> Plumber Jim- Thats a service plumbers dream floor sink! no grates! $$$$


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

City of Lakeland the one county we rarely do anything in. Once a year we might do a job there. Be aware of the City of Lake Mary and Seminole county if you happen to find yourself in those areas. Very difficult inspectors. You would think the code was written in secret code and they are the only ones who can interpet with their special decoder ring!


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

All your storys are great, and that is why I love it here in Idaho were to be an inspector you have to go to school for 4 years and work on the job for 8000 hr take the jourynmen test and then be a jourynman plumber for 2 years before you even get to take the inspectors test.


----------



## aldenphac (Jun 3, 2010)

*air gap or air break????*



plumbear said:


> Also had an inspector fail me on an indirect drain into a floor sink. He said the air gap I left between the pipe and the sink was illegal. He insisted I extend the pipe at least two inches into the floor sink. There was no convincing him he was wrong so I did it then cut it back out later.


I guess your inspector doesn't know the difference between an "air gap" & an "air break". If that's a picture of the floor sink he inspected, I'd be concerned about the lack of a strainer.... The important thing is what is the indirect waste discharge coming from - that's what determines gap or break.. Chapter two in any code book that has definitions listed.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

aldenphac said:


> If that's a picture of the floor sink he inspected, I'd be concerned about the lack of a strainer....


Looks like a strainer inside the drain opening to me.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey cut the inspectors some slack. Its hard work criticizing someone elses work who's spent years learning the trade and you've never done the work yourself. Skimming through all those code books is tiring :laughing:


----------



## aldenphac (Jun 3, 2010)

I been reading the blogs and issues with Inspectors. When an inspector fails a inspection, isn't he (she) suppose to give a written notice of failure citing the code infraction? I also though an inspector was not allowed (under his job description) to tell someone "how or what to do"? I realize we are all over the country but state licensed inspectors are supposed to be "professionals" - I can understand this happening with political appointed inspectors who know nothing. I guess I'm just living in a fantasy world........:blink::huh:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

aldenphac said:


> I been reading the blogs and issues with Inspectors. When an inspector fails a inspection, isn't he (she) suppose to give a written notice of failure citing the code infraction? I also though an inspector was not allowed (under his job description) to tell someone "how or what to do"? I realize we are all over the country but state licensed inspectors are supposed to be "professionals" - I can understand this happening with political appointed inspectors who know nothing. I guess I'm just living in a fantasy world........:blink::huh:


its in the code that they should. go meet the inspector and have your current code in hand, and know what your are looking for. make them prove their opinion. be able to prove why you are correct.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had my run-ins with inspectors, but I have to say that the stories y'all are telling here actually make me appreciate the inspectors in Shelby County (i.e., Memphis) more than I ever did before. All of our inspectors are expert plumbers who know the code very well.

Even still, some are jerks. One in particular wouldn't be able to hold a job at a Tastee Freeze with his arrogant attitude, but he's got his government job and he holds it by political connections. And he's an excellent plumber.

I had one old timer shine a light into a crawl space and tell me that I couldn't use that drain fitting in that spot. I objected, "the code says you can; I looked it up before I plumbed it." He answered from his long experience, "We've never allowed that." I got the code book and pointed to the appropriate page and asked, "what does that say right there?" He acknowledged that my fitting was listed right there, but had to maintain, "We've never allowed that."

So I pulled out my cell phone and called the office and told the official what was going on. He questioned me carefully: "You're running it like this and going from here to there and using a so-and so fitting?" "Yessir, that's right." His answer: "We've never allowed that."

So I figure, if you hang around Shelby County long enough, you learn the unwritten traditions that the inspectors enforce. And enforce them, they do!


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been an inspector for over a decade, and I have to admit when I first saw the title and concept of this thread I was a little PO'd. Then I sat back and thought about it and realized that some of the guys I've worked with completely fit the bill of the type of inspectors described here. Nothing worse than someone who talks more than he listens, and nothing worse than an inspector that flaunts his authority or acts like a pit bull to compensate for lack of code knowledge.

You can't teach real-world experience to inspectors, and you can't teach it to tradesmen either. 

I don't work in the city I live in, so I pulled a permit for a recent remodel. Not knowing me or what I do for a living, the inspector came to do the final inspection, checked the traps for leaks, and marked me approved. :blink: No checking pipe size (including gas lines), plumbing and electrical in the basement below, nothing. I felt ripped off by the fact I paid for a permit.

From an inspector's standpoint I do have to say that there are some pretty bad plumbers out there too, as most of you are probably aware. I do get a kick out of the guys that say "I've been doing this for ___ years and have never seen that in the code"...I normally ask them what color their code book is and/or what edition they're referring to, and you'd be shocked how many cannot answer that question. It usually puts a stop to the arguments...Or at least the validity of the arguments. 

Some plumbers are very deserving of my time. I have a job because hacks like them exist. But there are also tradesmen that I know that I can learn from because they're so good, so the inspection process is a mutually beneficial thing. The process can make both of us better at our jobs.

Just remember that most inspectors aren't getting paid some sort of commission or bonus to write violations on your job. Talk to them, be cool, and 90% of them will be realistic and will probably work with you unless you're dead-wrong. The other 10% make most of the rest of our jobs as inspectors a lot harder, as well as your jobs. That 10% is what makes this thread pretty embarrassing to read.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thekctermite,

I'd like to say very well stated.

Working with a good inspector is always a joy. Many times they have told me about something new that they have recently seen that was a product or method of doing something that I wanted to learn about.

Nothing was wrong with the work and it passed but he was simply telling me about something that impressed him in our conversation. Inspectors see much more work and varied methods than I do in my little world...

I'd say what makes all of us the best in our field is "always learning"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i just remembered another winner, inspector from city of lakeland.
we did a small comercial job and ran some 1" CPVC overhead, used 3/8" beam clamps, rod and galvanized teardrop hangers.

he had us put isolation tape where where the CPVC went through the hangers, he said, "i don't want those hangers to cut through the pipe in a few years"

WTF, there are no sharp edges where the pipe rides on the hangers at all.

i wonder if the tape will cause more damage in the long term because of the glue in the tape ?

and i wanted to add that i have seen a bunch of fair and common sense inspectors, so not all of them are retards.


----------



## masplumber (Jul 14, 2010)

*The other side*

Their are incompetents on both sides and in all trades. It makes my day when I can inspect a job that a licensed proffessional did rather than Ralphs son inlaw who saw it done on TV. And my favorite comment; "what do you mean the fittings aren't code, they sell em at...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not just oversize the hangers and use polyethylene insulation around the pipe where it rides in the hangers?

BTW, I know of the inspector you speak of and he is the reason this thread was created :whistling2:



Bayside500 said:


> i just remembered another winner, inspector from city of lakeland.
> we did a small comercial job and ran some 1" CPVC overhead, used 3/8" beam clamps, rod and galvanized teardrop hangers.
> 
> he had us put isolation tape where where the CPVC went through the hangers, he said, "i don't want those hangers to cut through the pipe in a few years"
> ...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Protech said:


> Why not just oversize the hangers and use polyethylene insulation around the pipe where it rides in the hangers?
> 
> BTW, I know of the inspector you speak of and he is the reason this thread was created :whistling2:


because the pipe was already installed, and i mispoke, we wrapped the hangers with isolation tape, that way if the pipes moved they would still be protected.

if i had known ahead of time we could have used rubber coated hangers instead.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

masplumber said:


> Their are incompetents on both sides and in all trades. It makes my day when I can inspect a job that a licensed proffessional did rather than Ralphs son inlaw who saw it done on TV. And my favorite comment; "what do you mean the fittings aren't code, they sell em at...


I thought this thread was about crappy inspectors not for inspectors to complain about DIYers 

You know what would be great if you told us about some of the dumb inspectors you work with


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I thought this thread was about crappy inspectors not for inspectors to complain about DIYers
> 
> You know what would be great if you told us about some of the dumb inspectors you work with


Yea come on... 
You must work with at least one guy that is dumber than a brick...:laughing:


----------

